# الحمله الثانيه للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!!



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2010)

center]    ]






 [/center]     ]

*
 بسم الثالوث المقدس
بعد نجاح حملتنا الاولى فى تنظيم القسم العام والركن الاجتماعى 
زاد حماس فريق العمل لاكمال المهمه فقررنا اضافة اقسام اخرى لعملنا
فأضفنا الى جانب القسم العام والركن الاجتماعى  قسم سير القديسين وقسم المرئيات
فعلى من يرغب فى المشاركه فى حملتنا الجديده أن يراسلنى 
وربنا يعوض تعب الجميع
  :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82154&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93935&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


----------



## marmora jesus (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72081&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90939&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82154&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93935&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA



*تممممممم*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56102&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13486&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72081&highlight=%c7%e1%cf%e3%e6%da
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90939&highlight=%c7%e1%cf%e3%e6%da



*تم التصرف*


----------



## marcelino (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

ده فى سير القديسين

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120765&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3+%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40320&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3+%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56102&highlight=%c7%e1%cf%e3%e6%da
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13486&highlight=%c7%e1%cf%e3%e6%da



*تممممم الدمج*


----------



## طحبوش (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118047&highlight=%CF%E3%ED%C7%E4%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117349&highlight=%CF%E3%ED%C7%E4%C9

تاملات في حياة القديسة دميانة


----------



## marmora jesus (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/search.php?searchid=427544&pp=31

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65002&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


----------



## طحبوش (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68532&highlight=%CF%E3%ED%C7%E4%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117830&highlight=%CF%E3%ED%C7%E4%C9

50 معجزة للقديسة دميانة


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marcelino قال:


> ده فى سير القديسين
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120765&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3+%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7
> 
> ...



*تممممم*


----------



## طحبوش (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114158&highlight=%CC%C7%E6%D1%CC%ED%E6%D3

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71965&highlight=%CC%C7%E6%D1%CC%ED%E6%D3

القديس جاورجيوس الاسكندراني


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118047&highlight=%CF%E3%ED%C7%E4%C9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117349&highlight=%CF%E3%ED%C7%E4%C9
> 
> تاملات في حياة القديسة دميانة



*تمممممم*


----------



## marcelino (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

اوك

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120842&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3+%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3+%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7


----------



## marmora jesus (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32210&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66093&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/search.php?searchid=427544&pp=31
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65002&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA



*تمااام*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22125&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

معلش يا دونا ده متكرر تاني


----------



## marcelino (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58972&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3+%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3+%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7


----------



## طحبوش (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ghlight=%D3%E3%DA%C7%E4+%C7%E1%DA%E3%E6%CF%ED

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ghlight=%D3%E3%DA%C7%E4+%C7%E1%DA%E3%E6%CF%ED


سمعان الشيخ الكاهن و النبي


----------



## dodoz (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

*ودووول كمااان*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=376444
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61108​


----------



## طحبوش (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ghlight=%D3%E3%DA%C7%E4+%C7%E1%DA%E3%E6%CF%ED

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ghlight=%D3%E3%DA%C7%E4+%C7%E1%DA%E3%E6%CF%ED

القديس لوقا العمودي


----------



## marcelino (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19910&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3+%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91513&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3+%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7


----------



## marcelino (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79890&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3+%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64777&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3+%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68532&highlight=%CF%E3%ED%C7%E4%C9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117830&highlight=%CF%E3%ED%C7%E4%C9
> 
> 50 معجزة للقديسة دميانة



*تمااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19910&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3+%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91513&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3+%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7



*تمااااام*


----------



## طحبوش (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ghlight=%D3%E3%DA%C7%E4+%C7%E1%DA%E3%E6%CF%ED

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ghlight=%D3%E3%DA%C7%E4+%C7%E1%DA%E3%E6%CF%ED

القس سمعان الانبا بولا


----------



## طحبوش (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ghlight=%D3%E3%DA%C7%E4+%C7%E1%DA%E3%E6%CF%ED

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ghlight=%D3%E3%DA%C7%E4+%C7%E1%DA%E3%E6%CF%ED

القديس سمعان الدباغ


----------



## marcelino (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77243&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3+%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76866&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3+%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79890&highlight=%c7%e1%de%cf%ed%d3+%ed%e6%cd%e4%c7
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64777&highlight=%c7%e1%de%cf%ed%d3+%ed%e6%cd%e4%c7



*فى اختلاف فى طريقة التناول*


----------



## طحبوش (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ghlight=%D3%E3%DA%C7%E4+%C7%E1%DA%E3%E6%CF%ED

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ghlight=%D3%E3%DA%C7%E4+%C7%E1%DA%E3%E6%CF%ED


القديس اغاثون العمودي


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25321&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3+%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83682&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3+%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ghlight=%d3%e3%da%c7%e4+%c7%e1%da%e3%e6%cf%ed
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ghlight=%d3%e3%da%c7%e4+%c7%e1%da%e3%e6%cf%ed
> 
> القس سمعان الانبا بولا



*ميه ميه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ghlight=%D3%E3%DA%C7%E4+%C7%E1%DA%E3%E6%CF%ED
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ghlight=%D3%E3%DA%C7%E4+%C7%E1%DA%E3%E6%CF%ED
> 
> القديس سمعان الدباغ



*تمممم*


----------



## طحبوش (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51110&highlight=%CA%DF%E1%C7

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121730&highlight=%CA%DF%E1%C7


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51101&highlight=%CA%DF%E1%C7

الشهيد ايسى و اخته تكلا


----------



## طحبوش (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39211&highlight=%CA%DF%E1%C7

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25936&highlight=%CA%DF%E1%C7

القديسة تكلا


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23753&highlight=%D3%ED%CF%E5%E3+%C8%D4%C7%EC


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29356&highlight=%D3%ED%CF%E5%E3+%C8%D4%C7%EC


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14707&highlight=%D3%ED%CF%E5%E3+%C8%D4%C7%EC


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79327&highlight=%D3%ED%CF%E5%E3+%C8%D4%C7%EC


----------



## طحبوش (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

نشوف يا دونا الي هيلحق انا و لا انت ههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89758&highlight=%D3%ED%CF%E5%E3+%C8%D4%C7%EC


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86374&highlight=%D3%ED%CF%E5%E3+%C8%D4%C7%EC


----------



## طحبوش (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51884&highlight=%C7%C8%D1%C7%DF%D3%ED%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121729&highlight=%C7%C8%D1%C7%DF%D3%ED%C9

القديسة ابراكسية


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36210&highlight=%D3%ED%CF%E5%E3+%C8%D4%C7%EC


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38997&highlight=%D3%ED%CF%E5%E3+%C8%D4%C7%EC


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36105&highlight=%D3%ED%CF%E5%E3+%C8%D4%C7%EC

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35423&highlight=%D3%ED%CF%E5%E3+%C8%D4%C7%EC


----------



## marmora jesus (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7368&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65196&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34297&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16100&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106375&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3%E5+%C8%D1%C8%C7%D1%E5

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3%E5+%C8%D1%C8%C7%D1%E5


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38139&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3%E5+%C8%D1%C8%C7%D1%E5

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3%E5+%C8%D1%C8%C7%D1%E5

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92573&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3%E5+%C8
%D1%C8%C7%D1%E5


----------



## dodoz (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

*ودوووول*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-20137.html
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1852629​


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56829&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3%E5+%C8%D1%C8%C7%D1%E5


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3%E5+%C8%D1%C8%C7%D1%E5


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3%E5+%C8%D1%C8%C7%D1%E5


----------



## marmora jesus (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9060&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28887&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112795&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63352&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


----------



## طحبوش (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101369&highlight=%C7%C8%C7%E4%E6%C8

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112390&highlight=%C7%C8%C7%E4%E6%C8

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28287&highlight=%C7%C8%C7%E4%E6%C8




روووووووح


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37140&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3%E5+%C8%D1%C8%C7%D1%E5


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3%E5+%C8%D1%C8%C7%D1%E5


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57532&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3%E5+%C8%D1%C8%C7%D1%E5


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3%E5+%C8%D1%C8%C7%D1%E5


----------



## dodoz (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-5649.html
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1808172​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74778&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48772&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38136&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88918&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28778&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25104&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87298&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97888&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44845&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49746&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39349&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


----------



## marmora jesus (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34149&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74167&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14888&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14887&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75975&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77787&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71145&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%
CF%C7%DE%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69964&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9


----------



## marmora jesus (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59685&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82237&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43587&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9


----------



## marmora jesus (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55169&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109902&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9


----------



## dodoz (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

*ودووووووول*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=821784
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5811​


----------



## dodoz (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

*ودووووووول*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=821784
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5811​


----------



## dodoz (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



dodoz قال:


> *ودووووووول*
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=821784
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5811​


 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1951
وده معاهم


----------



## marmora jesus (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35124&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24772&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9


----------



## dodoz (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

*ودووووووووول*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114423
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31527​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13313&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23405&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9


----------



## marmora jesus (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16187&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7573&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9


----------



## marmora jesus (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20777&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26409&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29968&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42065&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55926&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100280&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42065&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16319&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12718&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73566&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82448&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64858&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16237
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15857
*مكرر*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30271
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40637
*مكرر*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56500
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56403
*مكرر*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75051
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75051
*مكرر*


----------



## طحبوش (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32025&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7

شوفي ده الموضوع الكبير الباقي محتويات فيه 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73700&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75051&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7


الانبا بولا اول السواح 
دول يعني المواضيع محتواه في اول واحد ما عدا رابطين في الفيديو في الرابط التاني 
انت نسقيهم بقا ههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40320&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7

و ده معاهم الانبا بولا السواح


----------



## طحبوش (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14273&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104756&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7

بيبتدي التكرار من عند كلمة هتعيد له الكنيسة اه 

الانبا بولا الطموهي


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17412
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65469
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1722
*مكرر
*


----------



## طحبوش (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36210&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38997&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم بحبو جدا ع فكرة مش معقول المواضيع الي مكتوبة عنو بس كلها مختلفة دول الي متكررين بس 
روووووووووعة


----------



## طحبوش (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81653&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90650&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47587&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60107&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7

القديس يوحنا السلمي هم بينقلوها مع بعضهم يعني من نفس الموقع


----------



## طحبوش (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117719&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43381&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7

النبي و القديس يوحنا المعمدان


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1125286
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1711225
*مكرر*


----------



## طحبوش (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62237&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63474&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25934&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7

الطفل الشهيد يوحنا الفصيح 

يلا يا دونا بسرعة اكتر انا بشجعك اهو ههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121833&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26877&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7

يوحنا السائح 


رووووووووووووح


----------



## طحبوش (16 فبراير 2010)

انا عامل جولة دلوقتي على كل القديسين الي يحملو اسم يوحنا 
فمحدش يقرب يا جماعة ههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40213
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1620516
*مكرر*


----------



## طحبوش (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72207&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72225&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85955&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113106&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7

من تلاميذ السيد المسيح 
يوحنا الحبيب 

مواضيييييييييييع كتيرة بس دول الي متشابهين


----------



## طحبوش (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82500&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27645&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7

القديس يوحنا الدمشقي


----------



## max mike (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3554&highlight=%C7%E1%E3%CA%E6%C7%D6%DA



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88674&highlight=%C7%E1%E3%CA%E6%C7%D6%DA


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78466&highlight=%C7%E1%E3%CA%E6%C7%D6%DA



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58241&highlight=%C7%E1%E3%CA%E6%C7%D6%DA



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59967&highlight=%C7%E1%E3%CA%E6%C7%D6%DA




-------------------------------------------------------------------



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112811&highlight=%C7%E1%E3%CA%E6%C7%D6%DA




http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109763&highlight=%C7%E1%E3%CA%E6%C7%D6%DA


----------



## طحبوش (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95457&highlight=%DF%C7%D1%C7%D3

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70589&highlight=%DF%C7%D1%C7%D3


--------------------------------------------------------------------
  افا كاراس ههههههههههههههههه خلاص تعبت نرجع بعد شوية ههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114158&highlight=%CC%C7%E6%D1%CC%ED%E6%D3
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71965&highlight=%CC%C7%E6%D1%CC%ED%E6%D3
> 
> القديس جاورجيوس الاسكندراني



*تممممم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marcelino قال:


> اوك
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120842&highlight=%c7%e1%de%cf%ed%d3+%ed%e6%cd%e4%c7
> 
> ...



*تم الدمج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32210&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66093&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA



*تماااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22125&highlight=%c7%e1%cf%e3%e6%da
> 
> معلش يا دونا ده متكرر تاني



*طيب معلشى يا مرموره لو لاقيتى المكرر بتاعه هاتيهم مع بعض *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58972&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3+%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3+%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7



*تمممممممام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ghlight=%d3%e3%da%c7%e4+%c7%e1%da%e3%e6%cf%ed
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ghlight=%d3%e3%da%c7%e4+%c7%e1%da%e3%e6%cf%ed
> 
> ...



*تم الدمج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



dodoz قال:


> *ودووول كمااان*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=376444
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61108​



*شطووووره*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ghlight=%D3%E3%DA%C7%E4+%C7%E1%DA%E3%E6%CF%ED
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ghlight=%D3%E3%DA%C7%E4+%C7%E1%DA%E3%E6%CF%ED
> 
> القديس لوقا العمودي



*تممممممام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19910&highlight=%c7%e1%de%cf%ed%d3+%ed%e6%cd%e4%c7
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91513&highlight=%c7%e1%de%cf%ed%d3+%ed%e6%cd%e4%c7



*ده موضوع واحد يا مارسووو جايبه مرتين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79890&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3+%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64777&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3+%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7



*تماااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ghlight=%d3%e3%da%c7%e4+%c7%e1%da%e3%e6%cf%ed
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ghlight=%d3%e3%da%c7%e4+%c7%e1%da%e3%e6%cf%ed
> 
> القس سمعان الانبا بولا



*احلى نشاط  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ghlight=%d3%e3%da%c7%e4+%c7%e1%da%e3%e6%cf%ed
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ghlight=%d3%e3%da%c7%e4+%c7%e1%da%e3%e6%cf%ed
> 
> القديس سمعان الدباغ



_*  الموضوع هو نفسه  *_


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77243&highlight=%c7%e1%de%cf%ed%d3+%ed%e6%cd%e4%c7
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76866&highlight=%c7%e1%de%cf%ed%d3+%ed%e6%cd%e4%c7



*ميه ميه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ghlight=%d3%e3%da%c7%e4+%c7%e1%da%e3%e6%cf%ed
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ghlight=%d3%e3%da%c7%e4+%c7%e1%da%e3%e6%cf%ed
> 
> ...



*لا التانى مش  زيه جاى غلط *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25321&highlight=%c7%e1%de%cf%ed%d3+%ed%e6%cd%e4%c7
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83682&highlight=%c7%e1%de%cf%ed%d3+%ed%e6%cd%e4%c7



*ميه ميه يا مارسووو​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51110&highlight=%CA%DF%E1%C7
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121730&highlight=%CA%DF%E1%C7
> 
> ...



*تممممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39211&highlight=%CA%DF%E1%C7
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25936&highlight=%CA%DF%E1%C7
> 
> القديسة تكلا



*تمممممم*


----------



## dodoz (16 فبراير 2010)

*دونا
طب دووول نفس الكاتب ونفس الموضوع بس التوقيت مختلف*​
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122036
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122039


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23753&highlight=%D3%ED%CF%E5%E3+%C8%D4%C7%EC
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29356&highlight=%D3%ED%CF%E5%E3+%C8%D4%C7%EC
> ...



*تمممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



طحبوش قال:


> نشوف يا دونا الي هيلحق انا و لا انت ههههههههههه



*حرام عليك ده انا حاسه انى بلعب لوحدى ضد فريق كامل ههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89758&highlight=%d3%ed%cf%e5%e3+%c8%d4%c7%ec
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86374&highlight=%d3%ed%cf%e5%e3+%c8%d4%c7%ec



*تمااااام يا مارسوووو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51884&highlight=%C7%C8%D1%C7%DF%D3%ED%C9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121729&highlight=%C7%C8%D1%C7%DF%D3%ED%C9
> 
> القديسة ابراكسية



*تمممممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36210&highlight=%D3%ED%CF%E5%E3+%C8%D4%C7%EC
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38997&highlight=%D3%ED%CF%E5%E3+%C8%D4%C7%EC



*تماااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36105&highlight=%d3%ed%cf%e5%e3+%c8%d4%c7%ec
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35423&highlight=%d3%ed%cf%e5%e3+%c8%d4%c7%ec



*مختلفين يا مارسووو لان فى منهم معجزه شخصيه للعضو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7368&highlight=%c7%e1%cf%e3%e6%da
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65196&highlight=%c7%e1%cf%e3%e6%da
> 
> ...



*ميه ميه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106375&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3%E5+%C8%D1%C8%C7%D1%E5
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3%E5+%C8%D1%C8%C7%D1%E5



*تمممممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38139&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3%E5+%C8%D1%C8%C7%D1%E5
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3%E5+%C8%D1%C8%C7%D1%E5
> 
> ...



*تممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



dodoz قال:


> *ودوووول*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-20137.html
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1852629​



*ميه ميه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56829&highlight=%c7%e1%de%cf%ed%d3%e5+%c8%d1%c8%c7%d1%e5
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ight=%c7%e1%de%cf%ed%d3%e5+%c8%d1%c8%c7%d1%e5
> ...



*تم الدمج*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 فبراير 2010)

*معاكى يا دون دون
بس مش عارفه ازاى بتبحثوا عن المواضيع المكررة​*


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27149

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1885382

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122095

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1885856#post1885856


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9060&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28887&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA
> 
> ...



*تمااااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101369&highlight=%c7%c8%c7%e4%e6%c8
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112390&highlight=%c7%c8%c7%e4%e6%c8
> 
> ...



*تم دمج الاتنين المتشابهين والتالت مختلف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37140&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3%E5+%C8%D1%C8%C7%D1%E5
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3%E5+%C8%D1%C8%C7%D1%E5



*تمااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57532&highlight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3%E5+%C8%D1%C8%C7%D1%E5
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ight=%C7%E1%DE%CF%ED%D3%E5+%C8%D1%C8%C7%D1%E5



*تممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



dodoz قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-5649.html
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1808172​



*تممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74778&highlight=%c7%e1%cf%e3%e6%da
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48772&highlight=%c7%e1%cf%e3%e6%da



*ميه ميه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38136&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88918&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9
> 
> ...



*هااااااايل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87298&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97888&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44845&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9​



*تماااام*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 فبراير 2010)

الشهيد شوره الصبي الاخميمي 

الشهيد شوره الصبي الاخميمي 

القديس الشهيد شورى الصبى


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49746&highlight=%c7%e1%cf%e3%e6%da
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39349&highlight=%c7%e1%cf%e3%e6%da



*احسن مجهوووود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34149&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74167&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA



*تماااام*


----------



## dodoz (16 فبراير 2010)

_*دوووول فيهم شوية تشاابه*_



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121541
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122095​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14888&highlight=%c7%e1%d8%ed%c8%c9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14887&highlight=%c7%e1%d8%ed%c8%c9​


*
تماااام يا قمرررر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75975&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77787&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9
> 
> ...



*تمااااااام*


----------



## marmora jesus (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63352&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9060&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59685&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82237&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43587&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9



*تمممممم*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 فبراير 2010)

القديس الشهيد ونس
الانبا ونس

القديس الشهيد ونس
الانبا ونس
القديس الشهيد ونس شفيع الأقصر
الشهيد ونس ...

الشهيد ونس شفيع الاقصر

الانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر

+++((( سيـــــرة القديس العظيم الأنبـــــا ونـــس شفيع الأشياء المفقودة )))+++

بمناسبة عيد الانبا ونس يوم 25/11


----------



## marmora jesus (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13588&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19372&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55169&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109902&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9



*تمممممم*


----------



## marmora jesus (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120339&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79219&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



dodoz قال:


> *ودووووووول*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=821784
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5811​



*تمممم*


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83452&highlight=%C7%E1%D4%E5%ED%CF+%E3%C7%D1%CC%D1%CC%D3

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ight=%C7%E1%D4%E5%ED%CF+%E3%C7%D1%CC%D1%CC%D3



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ight=%C7%E1%D4%E5%ED%CF+%E3%C7%D1%CC%D1%CC%D3


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



dodoz قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1951
> وده معاهم



*تمممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35124&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24772&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9



*تممممممام*


----------



## marmora jesus (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22125&highlight=%c7%e1%cf%e3%e6%da


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...E1%CF%E3%E6%DA

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...E1%CF%E3%E6%DA


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 فبراير 2010)

الانبا موسى الاسود

سيره حياة القوى القديس أنبا موسى الأسود

الأنبا موسي الأسود...........

القوى الانبا موسى الاسود 

القوي الأنبا موسي الأسود


قديسان لم يعرفهم احد الانبا +اسطفانوس+ والانبا +دانيال+

قديسان لم يعرفهم احد الانبا +اسطفانوس+ والانبا +دانيال+


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



dodoz قال:


> *ودووووووووول*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114423
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31527​



*تم الدمج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13313&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23405&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9



*تمااام*


----------



## marmora jesus (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86029&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24578&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92978&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82172&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34327&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68885&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76833&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16187&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7573&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9



*تمااااام​*


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119562&highlight=%C7%E1%D4%E5%ED%CF+%E3%C7%D1%CC%D1%CC%D3

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ight=%C7%E1%D4%E5%ED%CF+%E3%C7%D1%CC%D1%CC%D3


----------



## marmora jesus (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96062&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93242&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85889&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28984&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65843&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42248&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE


----------



## marmora jesus (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92088&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86580&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 فبراير 2010)

حياة ومعجزات العظيم في القديسين الانبا كاراس
القديس الأنبا كاراس السائح
القديس : الأنبا كاراس السائح :
العظيم الانبا كاراس السائح
قصة حياة الانبا كاراس كاملة
سيرة حياة الانبا كاراس روووعة
سيرة الانبا كاراس بالتفصيل ومعجزاتة وظهوراتة
القديس العظيم الانبا كاراس السائح
قصة حياة الانبا كاراس السائح 




القديس قرياقوس السائح

القديس قرياقوس السائح


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95485&highlight=%C7%E1%D4%E5%ED%CF+%E3%C7%D1%CC%D1%CC%D3

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ight=%C7%E1%D4%E5%ED%CF+%E3%C7%D1%CC%D1%CC%D3


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92615&highlight=%C7%E1%D4%E5%ED%CF+%E3%C7%D1%CC%D1%CC%D3

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ight=%C7%E1%D4%E5%ED%CF+%E3%C7%D1%CC%D1%CC%D3


----------



## marmora jesus (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31627&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87544&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE


----------



## marmora jesus (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79222&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81249&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12857&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 فبراير 2010)

القديس مارجرجس المزاحم
الشهيد العظيم مارجــرجـــــس المــزاحـــــــم
مار جرجس المزاحم الشهيد 


عيد استشهاد امير الشهاء مارجرجس الثلاثاء 23 برموده _ 1 مايو
عيد استشهاد امير الشهاء مارجرجس الثلاثاء 23 برموده _ 1 مايو


+++((( مكـــانة الشهيـــد مــارجرجس فى العــالم )))+++

مكانة الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس الروماني في العالم الروحاني


 

القديس اباهور الراهب
القديس آباهور الراهب


القديس اوكين القبطى !!!!

القديس مار أوكين  {  مار أوجين  }
القديس أوكين


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 فبراير 2010)

موجز بسيط عن رجل اللة الراهب القمص المتنيح ثاوفيل
موجز بسيط عن رجل اللة الراهب القمص المتنيح ثاوفيل

ماذا تعرف عن الراهب الصامت
ماذا تعرف عن الراهب الصامت             ‏

أبونا يسطس الأنطونى
+++((( من هو أبونا يسطس الأنطونى ؟؟؟ )))+++


قديس عايش فى وسطنا
( حياة البابا شنودة الثالث  )
حياة البابا شنودة الثالث 

قصة حياة البابا شنودة التالث
من هو البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية
†قصةحياة البابا شنودة الثالث†
قصة حياة البابا شنودة بالكامل 
قصه ابابا شنودا الثالث ربنا يخلهلنا             ‏


الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين وبعض من معجزاته
الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين
قصة حياة الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين+عظة 


باخوميوس القديس
باخوميوس القديس

أبونا أندراوس الصموئيلى             ‏
قصه حياه القديس اندراوس الصموئيلى


القديس البهلوان
القديس البهلوان             ‏



قصص أبونا يسطس الأنطونى
مقتطفات جميلة من حكايات وقصص أبونا يسطس ا 



يونان الراهب القديس

الراهب يونان


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20777&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26409&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%C7%DE%C9



*تمااااام*


----------



## max mike (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95166&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119223&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29968&highlight=%c7%e1%d8%ed%c8%c9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42065&highlight=%c7%e1%d8%ed%c8%c9
> 
> ...


*احلى نشااااااط ياقمرررر*


----------



## max mike (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89770&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89938&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7


----------



## max mike (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34742&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7




http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82072&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73566&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82448&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64858&highlight=%C7%E1%D8%ED%C8%C9​



*تماااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16237
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15857
> *مكرر*



*تم الدمج يا كوكووو*


----------



## max mike (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76716&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76715&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7


*موضوع واحد مكرر مرتين ولنفس العضو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30271
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40637
> *مكرر*



*تمااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56500
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56403
> *مكرر*



*تممممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75051
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75051
> *مكرر*



*اللينك هو هو يا كوكو*


----------



## max mike (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35255&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38853&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32025&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7
> 
> شوفي ده الموضوع الكبير الباقي محتويات فيه
> 
> ...



*متعبببببببببب يا طحبوش
دمجت من غير ما انسق :gy0000:*


----------



## max mike (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35393&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63186&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40320&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7
> 
> و ده معاهم الانبا بولا السواح



*حصصصصصل*


----------



## max mike (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14707&highlight=%D5%DA%ED%CF+%E3%D5%D1



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29356&highlight=%D5%DA%ED%CF+%E3%D5%D1


----------



## max mike (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82567&highlight=%D5%DA%ED%CF+%E3%D5%D1



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82566&highlight=%D5%DA%ED%CF+%E3%D5%D1


----------



## max mike (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58640&highlight=%D5%DA%ED%CF+%E3%D5%D1



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80638&highlight=%D5%DA%ED%CF+%E3%D5%D1


----------



## max mike (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61805&highlight=%D5%DA%ED%CF+%E3%D5%D1



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56532&highlight=%D5%DA%ED%CF+%E3%D5%D1


----------



## max mike (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35026&highlight=%D5%DA%ED%CF+%E3%D5%D1



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60063&highlight=%D5%DA%ED%CF+%E3%D5%D1


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14273&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104756&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7
> 
> بيبتدي التكرار من عند كلمة هتعيد له الكنيسة اه
> ...



*تممممممم*


----------



## max mike (16 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57220&highlight=%D5%DA%ED%CF+%E3%D5%D1



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49180&highlight=%D5%DA%ED%CF+%E3%D5%D1


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17412
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65469
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1722
> *مكرر
> *



*تمممممام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36210&highlight=%ed%e6%cd%e4%c7
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38997&highlight=%ed%e6%cd%e4%c7
> 
> القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم بحبو جدا ع فكرة مش معقول المواضيع الي مكتوبة عنو بس كلها مختلفة دول الي متكررين بس
> روووووووووعة



*دول لينكيين لنفس الموضوع :99:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81653&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90650&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47587&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60107&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7
> ...



*تمااااااااام​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

rain قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117719&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43381&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7
> 
> النبي و القديس يوحنا المعمدان



*تماااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1125286
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1711225
> *مكرر*



*تمممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

rain قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62237&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63474&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7
> 
> ...



*اكتر من كده :heat:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

rain قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121833&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26877&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7
> 
> يوحنا السائح
> ...



*رااااااااااح :t30:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

rain قال:


> انا عامل جولة دلوقتي على كل القديسين الي يحملو اسم يوحنا
> فمحدش يقرب يا جماعة ههههههههه



* عامل ارهاب للناس انت :smil8:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40213
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1620516
> *مكرر*



*تماااااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

rain قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72207&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72225&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7
> 
> ...



*تممممممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

rain قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82500&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27645&highlight=%ED%E6%CD%E4%C7
> 
> القديس يوحنا الدمشقي



*تمااااام *


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 فبراير 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اللينك هو هو يا كوكو*


 

سورى :smi411:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3554&highlight=%c7%e1%e3%ca%e6%c7%d6%da
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*احلى نشااااااااط *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

rain قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95457&highlight=%DF%C7%D1%C7%D3
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70589&highlight=%DF%C7%D1%C7%D3
> 
> ...



*ومين  سمعك ده انا احوليت خلاص :11azy:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16240
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8259
*مكرر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *دونا
> طب دووول نفس الكاتب ونفس الموضوع بس التوقيت مختلف*​
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122036
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122039



*تم حذف واحد منهم لانهم بلا ردود *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *معاكى يا دون دون
> بس مش عارفه ازاى بتبحثوا عن المواضيع المكررة​*



*بيتهيألى يا كوكى ده قبل ما ابعتلك لينك شرح مايكل ولا ايه:t9:
لو لسه مش عارفه راسلينى يا قمرررر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27149
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1885382
> 
> ...



*احلى نشاط يا روزايتى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> الشهيد شوره الصبي الاخميمي
> 
> الشهيد شوره الصبي الاخميمي
> 
> القديس الشهيد شورى الصبى



*ميه ميه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> _*دوووول فيهم شوية تشاابه*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*نفس اللينك الاتنين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63352&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9060&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA



*تمااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> القديس الشهيد ونس
> الانبا ونس
> 
> القديس الشهيد ونس
> ...



*احلى نشاط يا كوكى:Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## max mike (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



dona nabil قال:


> *حرام عليك ده انا حاسه انى بلعب لوحدى ضد فريق كامل ههههههه*






*ربنا يساعدك يا دونا​*


----------



## amad_almalk (17 فبراير 2010)

*الموضوعين دول مكررين* 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1343372
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21463​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 فبراير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *بيتهيألى يا كوكى ده قبل ما ابعتلك لينك شرح مايكل ولا ايه:t9:
> لو لسه مش عارفه راسلينى يا قمرررر*



*اكييييييييييد عرفت يا دوندون
 ده انا جيبالك لسته كبيرة مكررين شكلك انتى الى مخدتيش بالك منهم فى الصفحات
او حد جابهم قبلى واندمجوا *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 فبراير 2010)

حياة ومعجزات العظيم في القديسين الانبا كاراس
القديس الأنبا كاراس السائح
القديس : الأنبا كاراس السائح :
العظيم الانبا كاراس السائح
قصة حياة الانبا كاراس كاملة
سيرة حياة الانبا كاراس روووعة
سيرة الانبا كاراس بالتفصيل ومعجزاتة وظهوراتة
القديس العظيم الانبا كاراس السائح
قصة حياة الانبا كاراس السائح 




القديس قرياقوس السائح

القديس قرياقوس السائح


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 فبراير 2010)

القديس مارجرجس المزاحم
الشهيد العظيم مارجــرجـــــس المــزاحـــــــم
مار جرجس المزاحم الشهيد 


عيد استشهاد امير الشهاء مارجرجس الثلاثاء 23 برموده _ 1 مايو
عيد استشهاد امير الشهاء مارجرجس الثلاثاء 23 برموده _ 1 مايو


+++((( مكـــانة الشهيـــد مــارجرجس فى العــالم )))+++

مكانة الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس الروماني في العالم الروحاني


 

القديس اباهور الراهب
القديس آباهور الراهب


القديس اوكين القبطى !!!!

القديس مار أوكين  {  مار أوجين  }
القديس أوكين

**** القديس أوكين ****

موجز بسيط عن رجل اللة الراهب القمص المتنيح ثاوفيل
موجز بسيط عن رجل اللة الراهب القمص المتنيح ثاوفيل

ماذا تعرف عن الراهب الصامت
ماذا تعرف عن الراهب الصامت             ‏

أبونا يسطس الأنطونى
+++((( من هو أبونا يسطس الأنطونى ؟؟؟ )))+++
† ابونا القديس يسطس الانطونى †

قديس عايش فى وسطنا
( حياة البابا شنودة الثالث  )
حياة البابا شنودة الثالث 

قصة حياة البابا شنودة التالث
من هو البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية
†قصةحياة البابا شنودة الثالث†
قصة حياة البابا شنودة بالكامل 
قصه ابابا شنودا الثالث ربنا يخلهلنا             ‏


الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين وبعض من معجزاته
الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين
قصة حياة الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين+عظة 


باخوميوس القديس
باخوميوس القديس
   ++ القديس باخوميوس        
أبونا أندراوس الصموئيلى             ‏
قصه حياه القديس اندراوس الصموئيلى


القديس البهلوان
القديس البهلوان             ‏



قصص أبونا يسطس الأنطونى
مقتطفات جميلة من حكايات وقصص أبونا يسطس ا 



يونان الراهب القديس

الراهب يونان 



*جيبتلك الى مشوفتهومش *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13588&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19372&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA



*تمممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120339&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79219&highlight=%C7%E1%CF%E3%E6%DA



*تممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83452&highlight=%C7%E1%D4%E5%ED%CF+%E3%C7%D1%CC%D1%CC%D3
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ight=%C7%E1%D4%E5%ED%CF+%E3%C7%D1%CC%D1%CC%D3
> 
> ...



*هاااااااااااايل *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22125&highlight=%c7%e1%cf%e3%e6%da
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...e1%cf%e3%e6%da
> ...



*شطوررررررره يا مرموررررررره *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> الانبا موسى الاسود
> 
> سيره حياة القوى القديس أنبا موسى الأسود
> 
> ...



*ميه ميه يا كوكى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86029&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24578&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE
> 
> ...



*ايه الجمال ده يا مرموره :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119562&highlight=%c7%e1%d4%e5%ed%cf+%e3%c7%d1%cc%d1%cc%d3
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ight=%c7%e1%d4%e5%ed%cf+%e3%c7%d1%cc%d1%cc%d3



*تم الدمج يا مارسووو*


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2010)

الاصلي
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65488

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122263


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2010)

الاصلي
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96433
----------
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122256


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96062&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93242&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE
> 
> ...



*هاااااااااااااااااااايله*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 فبراير 2010)

سيرة القديس اباسخيرون القلينى
سيره القديس ابسخيرون القليني
القديس العظيم أبسخيرون القلينى


*ده تبع التلاته الى اندمجوا*

القديس شورة الصبى الاخميمى 
القديس صليب الجديد (القديس بستافروس)
القديس بستفروس الجديد
{}   القديس صليب الجديد
القديس صليب الجديد
قصة حياة صليب
القديس القمص يسى مخائيل
ابونا يسى ميخائيل قديس طما
القديس القمص يسى ميخائيل
القديس يسي ميخائيل
القديس القمص يسى ميخائيل
القديس القمص يسى ميخائيل...


+الشهيد يوليوس الاقفهصى +
القديس يوليوس الاقفهصى


القديس بوليكربوس
القديس بوليكربوس......


بوليكربوس الأسقف الشهيد 
سيرة حياة القديس خرستوفورس 			‏
القديس خرستوفورس (باختصار)
القديس الشهيد خريستوفورس+=

القديس أباكراجون
السيره الذاتيه للقديس أباكراجون

ابا كراجون الشهيد


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92088&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86580&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE



*تمممممم*


----------



## طحبوش (17 فبراير 2010)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> حياة ومعجزات العظيم في القديسين الانبا كاراس
> القديس الأنبا كاراس السائح
> القديس : الأنبا كاراس السائح :
> العظيم الانبا كاراس السائح
> ...



*تماااااام*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 فبراير 2010)

القديس أغوسطينوس
القديس اغسطينوس


القديس الشهيد باجوش
​​​
القديس باجوش 

القديس العظيم ابو فام
ابى فام الجندى الاوسيمى

القديس بروكوبيس
القديس بروكوبيس


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95485&highlight=%c7%e1%d4%e5%ed%cf+%e3%c7%d1%cc%d1%cc%d3
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ight=%c7%e1%d4%e5%ed%cf+%e3%c7%d1%cc%d1%cc%d3



*دمجتهم يا مارسوو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92615&highlight=%C7%E1%D4%E5%ED%CF+%E3%C7%D1%CC%D1%CC%D3
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ight=%C7%E1%D4%E5%ED%CF+%E3%C7%D1%CC%D1%CC%D3



*تماااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31627&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87544&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE



*تممممممم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79222&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81249&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12857&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE



*تمااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> القديس مارجرجس المزاحم
> الشهيد العظيم مارجــرجـــــس المــزاحـــــــم
> مار جرجس المزاحم الشهيد
> 
> ...



*ميه ميه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> موجز بسيط عن رجل اللة الراهب القمص المتنيح ثاوفيل
> موجز بسيط عن رجل اللة الراهب القمص المتنيح ثاوفيل
> 
> ماذا تعرف عن الراهب الصامت
> ...



*مااااااااااااااشى يا كوكى
بقالى تلات ساعات بدمج فى الجزء ده :heat: هههههه
بس احلى نشاط يا كوكى بجد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95166&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119223&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7



*تممممممم*


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108796&highlight=%DF%ED%D1%E1%D3


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3554&highlight=%DF%ED%D1%E1%D3

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86838&highlight=%DF%ED%D1%E1%D3


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51002&highlight=%DF%ED%D1%E1%D3

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51191&highlight=%DF%ED%D1%E1%D3

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18017&highlight=%DF%ED%D1%E1%D3

ده كله متكرر


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89770&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89938&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7



*تمممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34742&highlight=%c8%e6%e1%c7
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ميه ميه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 فبراير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *مااااااااااااااشى يا كوكى
> بقالى تلات ساعات بدمج فى الجزء ده :heat: هههههه
> بس احلى نشاط يا كوكى بجد*


*
ربنا يقويكى يا سكر
نشاطك احلى *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76716&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76715&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7
> ...



*تماااام*


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63697&highlight=%DF%ED%D1%E1%D3

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24968&highlight=%DF%ED%D1%E1%D3

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14978&highlight=%DF%ED%D1%E1%D3


----------



## روزي86 (17 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56045

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119286

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1845578


----------



## روزي86 (17 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75027

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40331


----------



## روزي86 (17 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47106

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112301


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58454&highlight=%E6%D5%ED%C9+%C7%E1
%C8%C7%C8%C7+%DF%ED%D1%E1%D3

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...6%D5%ED%C9+%C7%E1%C8%C7%C8%C7+%DF%ED%D1%E1%D3

ده جزء من ده


----------



## روزي86 (17 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2441


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40040


----------



## روزي86 (17 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44955


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89530


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3269 بس ده مختلف شوية يا دونا عنهم


----------



## روزي86 (17 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1888874#post1888874


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=607286


----------



## روزي86 (17 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15091


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/blog.php?b=291


----------



## Alexander.t (17 فبراير 2010)

الأنبا موسي الأسود ( قصته - أقواله - تمجيده )

العظيم في القديسين الأنبا موسي الأسود

الانبا موسى الاسود
​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 فبراير 2010)

*{}  القديسة العفيفه الشهيدة دميانه

++ القديسه الشهيده ,, دميانه
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 فبراير 2010)

*+++((( من معجزات الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس )))+++

+++((( معجزة شفاء بشفاعة مارجرجس )))+++

+++++++++++++

القديس مارجرجس الرومانى

*+*+*+* كل شئ عن الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس موضوع  متكامل  *+*+*+


+++++++++++++++

القديس مارجرجس مبيسبش حقه

مارجرجس مبينساش حقه !!!

*​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 فبراير 2010)

*مارجرجس غير الحصان واشترى مرسيدس

مارجرجس غير الحصان 			‏
*​


----------



## dodoz (17 فبراير 2010)

*انا جبت دووول*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24578
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2212​


----------



## dodoz (17 فبراير 2010)

*ودووووووووول*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17311
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17057​


----------



## dodoz (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104304
*وده كمان معاهم*​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72853&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94824&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66449&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9


----------



## marmora jesus (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65970&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61835&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117977&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73713&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9


----------



## marmora jesus (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51917&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86911&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9


----------



## marmora jesus (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22750&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41726&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9


----------



## marmora jesus (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92257&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108720&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9


----------



## marmora jesus (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78563&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110410&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9


----------



## marmora jesus (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65830&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37122&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9


----------



## marmora jesus (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35783&highlight=%CD%E6%C7%D1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119049&highlight=%CD%E6%C7%D1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93245&highlight=%CD%E6%C7%D1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82270&highlight=%CD%E6%C7%D1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78617&highlight=%CD%E6%C7%D1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54681&highlight=%CD%E6%C7%D1


----------



## marmora jesus (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104821&highlight=%CD%E6%C7%D1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85395&highlight=%CD%E6%C7%D1


----------



## marmora jesus (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53710&highlight=%CD%E6%C7%D1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76679&highlight=%CD%E6%C7%D1


----------



## marmora jesus (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55335&highlight=%CD%E6%C7%D1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45766&highlight=%CD%E6%C7%D1


----------



## marmora jesus (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27136&highlight=%CD%E6%C7%D1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6034&highlight=%CD%E6%C7%D1


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2010)

_*لقد اعلنت قوات امن المنتدي القبض علي اي موضوع مكرر
وذلك تحت قياده اللواء اركان حرب الشاويش دونا
ومعها فريق كبير من رجال وبنات المنتدي 
هههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يحفظكم علي المجهود الرهيب ده ​*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35255&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38853&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7



*تممممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35393&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63186&highlight=%C8%E6%E1%C7



*تممممممممام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14707&highlight=%d5%da%ed%cf+%e3%d5%d1
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29356&highlight=%d5%da%ed%cf+%e3%d5%d1



*تم الدمج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82567&highlight=%d5%da%ed%cf+%e3%d5%d1
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82566&highlight=%d5%da%ed%cf+%e3%d5%d1



*اللينكين لموضوع واحد يا مايكل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58640&highlight=%d5%da%ed%cf+%e3%d5%d1
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80638&highlight=%d5%da%ed%cf+%e3%d5%d1



*هااااااايل يامايكل
احلى نشاط *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61805&highlight=%D5%DA%ED%CF+%E3%D5%D1
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56532&highlight=%D5%DA%ED%CF+%E3%D5%D1



*تممممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35026&highlight=%D5%DA%ED%CF+%E3%D5%D1
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60063&highlight=%D5%DA%ED%CF+%E3%D5%D1



*تممممممام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57220&highlight=%D5%DA%ED%CF+%E3%D5%D1
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49180&highlight=%D5%DA%ED%CF+%E3%D5%D1



*تمممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> سورى :smi411:​



*من غير سورى :smil8:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16240
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8259
> *مكرر*



*ميه ميه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: بدء حمله للقضاء على ظاهرة المواضيع المكرره !!!*



مايكل مايك قال:


> *ربنا يساعدك يا دونا​*



*ميرررسى يا مايكل
ربنا يساعدكوا انتوا كمان لانكوا بتتعبوا اكتر منى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

amad_almalk قال:


> *الموضوعين دول مكررين*
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1343372
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21463​



*ميه ميه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *اكييييييييييد عرفت يا دوندون
> ده انا جيبالك لسته كبيرة مكررين شكلك انتى الى مخدتيش بالك منهم فى الصفحات
> او حد جابهم قبلى واندمجوا *​



*هههههههه لا ابدا يا كوكى بس لسه مكنتش شفت شغلك العسل يا عسل
ربنا يعوضك يا حبيبتى انتى بجد تعبتى جامد :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> حياة ومعجزات العظيم في القديسين الانبا كاراس
> القديس الأنبا كاراس السائح
> القديس : الأنبا كاراس السائح :
> العظيم الانبا كاراس السائح
> ...



*تماااااااام يا كوكى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> القديس مارجرجس المزاحم
> الشهيد العظيم مارجــرجـــــس المــزاحـــــــم
> مار جرجس المزاحم الشهيد
> 
> ...



*مفتررررررررررررررريه يا كوكى :smil8:
دمجتهم امبارح وضحكت عليكى :t30:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> الاصلي
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65488
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122263



*كليمووووووو بحاله عندنا 
منورررررررنا 
تممممم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> الاصلي
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96433
> ----------
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122256



*ميه ميه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120604&highlight=%C7%C8%E6%E4%C7+%ED%D3%EC

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57497&highlight=%C7%C8%E6%E4%C7+%ED%D3%EC

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=289&highlight=%C7%C8%E6%E4%C7+%ED%D3%EC

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22622&highlight=%C7%C8%E6%E4%C7+%ED%D3%EC​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2010)

*دول مش مكررين يا دونا
بس ممكن يدمجوا فى موسوعة واحدة
شوفى كدة​*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14528&highlight=%C7%C8%E6%E4%C7+%ED%D3%EC

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14529&highlight=%C7%C8%E6%E4%C7+%ED%D3%EC

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14530&highlight=%C7%C8%E6%E4%C7+%ED%D3%EC

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14531&highlight=%C7%C8%E6%E4%C7+%ED%D3%EC

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14532&highlight=%C7%C8%E6%E4%C7+%ED%D3%EC

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14533&highlight=%C7%C8%E6%E4%C7+%ED%D3%EC​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> سيرة القديس اباسخيرون القلينى
> سيره القديس ابسخيرون القليني
> القديس العظيم أبسخيرون القلينى
> 
> ...



*كله تمام يا كوكى بس ده :download:
القديس شورة الصبى الاخميمى 
مش لاقياله مكرر:t9:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

rain قال:


> هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي



*هااااااى ونعمه
فيييييييين الشغل :t9:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> القديس أغوسطينوس
> القديس اغسطينوس
> 
> 
> ...



*ميه ميه *


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120663&highlight=%DD%ED%E1%E3+
%C7%E1%C7%E4%C8%C7+%DF%C7%D1%C7%D3

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...D%ED%E1%E3+%C7%E1%C7%E4%C8%C7+%DF%C7%D1%C7%D3


----------



## max mike (18 فبراير 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اللينكين لموضوع واحد يا مايكل*





:big36:​


----------



## max mike (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72326&highlight=%CC%E3%ED%E1



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70950&highlight=%CC%E3%ED%E1


----------



## max mike (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109256&highlight=%CC%E3%ED%E1


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110569&highlight=%CC%E3%ED%E1


*مكرر مرتين ولنفس العضو​*


----------



## max mike (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65772&highlight=%CC%E3%ED%E1


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112301&highlight=%CC%E3%ED%E1


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108796&highlight=%df%ed%d1%e1%d3
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3554&highlight=%df%ed%d1%e1%d3
> ...



*احلى نشاط يا ديدى يا قمررر *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *
> ربنا يقويكى يا سكر
> نشاطك احلى *​



*ميررسى ليكى يا غاليه:Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63697&highlight=%DF%ED%D1%E1%D3
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24968&highlight=%DF%ED%D1%E1%D3
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14978&highlight=%DF%ED%D1%E1%D3



*تمممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56045
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119286
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1845578



*تماااااااام *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75027
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40331



*واحد فى الصور والتانى فى السير وفى اختلاف ممكن نسيبهم زى ما هما  يا روزايه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47106
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112301



*تمااااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58454&highlight=%E6%D5%ED%C9+%C7%E1
> %C8%C7%C8%C7+%DF%ED%D1%E1%D3
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...6%D5%ED%C9+%C7%E1%C8%C7%C8%C7+%DF%ED%D1%E1%D3
> ...



*تمممممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2441
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40040



*تمممممم*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113577


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64386


ودول يا دونا زي بعض


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44955
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89530
> ...



*لا الاقسام دى لسه مش شغالين فيها  يا روزايه 
عاوزاهم يضربونى :heat:*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15556


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121269

في تشابه في بعض الاقوال


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *لا الاقسام دى لسه مش شغالين فيها يا روزايه *
> *عاوزاهم يضربونى :heat:*


 

*هههههههه ايه ده بجد طيب معلش يا دونا قوليلي كده انهي اقسام عشان مش عارفه*

*ومعلش بقي انا تعبتك بجد*

*بس خليهم لحد ما يجي دورهم هههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=731695

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40658


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47106 ده اللي ادمج

وده لسه نازل انهارده

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122493


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 فبراير 2010)

*الاقسام الى شغالين فيها العام والاجتماعى وسير القديسين والمرئيات ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 فبراير 2010)

لـو العمر لحظه ... فأي لحظه تختار ؟
كان العمر لحظات فيما تختار ؟             ‏
اذا كان العمر لحظة !! فما هي اللحظة التي تناسبك ؟؟             ‏

يا من تبحث عن شخص يفهمك
يامــن تبحث عن إنسان يفهمـك!!             ‏


الحب عطاء بلا حدود
الحب عطاء بلا حدود

الحب أعمي وأهبل وعبيط  كمان
الحب أعمى وأهبل وعبيط كمان
الحب أعمى و أهبل و عبيط وبيعمل دماغ كمان 

​ليس من يتكلم عن الحب كمن يتالم من الحب
ليس من يتكلم عن الحب ... كمن يتألم من الحب.


----------



## marmora jesus (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62826&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93675&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE


----------



## marmora jesus (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110857&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41752&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE


----------



## marmora jesus (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15521&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28984&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE


----------



## marmora jesus (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66449&highlight=%C7%CD%C7%D3%ED%D3


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94824&highlight=%C7%CD%C7%D3%ED%D3


----------



## marmora jesus (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1142&highlight=%C7%CD%C7%D3%ED%D3


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111381&highlight=%C7%CD%C7%D3%ED%D3


----------



## marmora jesus (18 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68081&highlight=%C7%CD%C7%D3%ED%D3


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7865&highlight=%C7%CD%C7%D3%ED%D3


----------



## marmora jesus (19 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31612&highlight=%C7%CD%C7%D3%ED%D3


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13375&highlight=%C7%CD%C7%D3%ED%D3


----------



## marmora jesus (19 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13313&highlight=%C7%CD%C7%D3%ED%D3


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=116823&highlight=%CD%C8+%C7E1%E3%D1%C3%C9


----------



## marmora jesus (19 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90494&highlight=%CD%C8+%C7%E1%E3%D1%C3%C9


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115800&highlight=%CD%C8+%C7%E1%E3%D1%C3%C9


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86064&highlight=%CF%E3%ED%C7%E4%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38654&highlight=%CF%E3%ED%C7%E4%C9

مكرر


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 فبراير 2010)

ده فيلم القديسة دميانة 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2437&highlight=%CF%E3%ED%C7%E4%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39809&highlight=%CF%E3%ED%C7%E4%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95741&highlight=%CF%E3%ED%C7%E4%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57340&highlight=%CF%E3%ED%C7%E4%C9

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68743&highlight=%CF%E3%ED%C7%E4%C9


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1888874#post1888874
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=607286



*تمااااام يا قمرررر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15091
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/blog.php?b=291



*انتوا دخلتوا على المدونات كمان ههههه
لا اصحاب المدونات يضربونا :heat:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> الأنبا موسي الأسود ( قصته - أقواله - تمجيده )
> 
> العظيم في القديسين الأنبا موسي الأسود
> 
> ...



*كيوبيد بحاله معانا 30: 
منورررررر
تمممممممم الدمج *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *{}  القديسة العفيفه الشهيدة دميانه
> 
> ++ القديسه الشهيده ,, دميانه
> *​



*تمااااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *+++((( من معجزات الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس )))+++
> 
> +++((( معجزة شفاء بشفاعة مارجرجس )))+++
> 
> ...



*ميه ميه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *مارجرجس غير الحصان واشترى مرسيدس
> 
> مارجرجس غير الحصان 			‏
> *​



*تماااااام​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *انا جبت دووول*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24578
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2212​



*تممممممم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ودووووووووول*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17311
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17057​





dodoz قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104304
> *وده كمان معاهم*​



*تممممممممممام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72853&highlight=%c7%e1%ce%ed%c7%e4%c9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94824&highlight=%c7%e1%ce%ed%c7%e4%c9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66449&highlight=%c7%e1%ce%ed%c7%e4%c9



*ميه ميه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65970&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61835&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9
> ...



*شطوووووووره :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51917&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86911&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9



*تمممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51917&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86911&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9



*تماااااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22750&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41726&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9



*تمممممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92257&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108720&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9



*تمممم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78563&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110410&highlight=%C7%E1%CE%ED%C7%E4%C9



*تمااااااام *


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121196&highlight=%C7%E4%C7+%D3%ED%E3%E6%E4

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4416&highlight=%C7%E4%C7+%D3%ED%E3%E6%E4

فيلم القديسة انا سيمون


----------



## Alexander.t (19 فبراير 2010)

*ظهور عجائبي للقديس مار جرجس فوق الكنيسة    (فيديو)


ظهور عجائبي للقديس مار جرجس فوق الكنيسة (فيديو)

**************************

وتتوالى المفاجأت ""فبلم الارشدياكون حبيب جرجس""  على منتدانا

فيلم الارشذياكون حبيب جرجس

*​
*{}   ""فبلم الارشدياكون حبيب جرجس""*


*فيلم معلم الاجيال " الارشدياكون حبيب جرجس "*​ ​


----------



## dodoz (19 فبراير 2010)

*ودوووول*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32218
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1872128​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 فبراير 2010)

حصريا :فليم الانبا كاراس السائح بمساحة 160 ميجا  علي اكثر من سرفر ارجو التثبت

قصة حياة الانبا كاراس+كتاب لانباكاراس وعمل لله  مع أبنائه أعداد أبناء كنيسة القديس الانبا كاراس

اتخل حمل فلم الانبا كاراس السائح ومش هتندم

*****************************
​ *شعبك بيحبك - الانبا ميخـائيل مطران اسيوط rom

شعبك بيحبك - الانبا ميخـائيل مطران اسيوط rom

*************************

لقاء رائع مع الانبا بيشوي في البيت بيتك وحوار  حول العقيده المسيحيه

لقاء الانبا بيشوى فى البيت بيتك


******************

مفاجأة حصريا فيلم ""قصة حياة المتنيح الانبا  يوأنس اسقف الغربية""

فيلم الانبا يوأنس اسقف الغربية

***************************

فيلم الانبا ابرام القيدونى وابنة اخيه مريم  بمساحة 28 ميجا

فيلم القديس العظيم الانبا ابرام القيدونى ومريم  ابنة اخيه

******************








* 
​


----------



## dodoz (19 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122732
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23790


----------



## dodoz (19 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121976
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1830262
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1861410


----------



## dodoz (19 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1488408
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36621


----------



## dodoz (19 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1488408
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36621


 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=847404


----------



## dodoz (19 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2137
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74255&page=2


----------



## dodoz (19 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=513695
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5525


----------



## dodoz (19 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=515706
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1056742


----------



## dodoz (19 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3708
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68604


----------



## dodoz (19 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3708
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68604


 *وده كمان معاهم*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=217106


----------



## dodoz (20 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=642958
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=331879


----------



## dodoz (20 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66449
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=875618


----------



## dodoz (20 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1892296
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121732


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65830&highlight=%c7%e1%ce%ed%c7%e4%c9
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37122&highlight=%c7%e1%ce%ed%c7%e4%c9



*تممممممممام يا قمررررر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35783&highlight=%cd%e6%c7%d1
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119049&highlight=%cd%e6%c7%d1
> 
> ...



*ميه ميه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104821&highlight=%CD%E6%C7%D1
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85395&highlight=%CD%E6%C7%D1



*تمممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53710&highlight=%CD%E6%C7%D1
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76679&highlight=%CD%E6%C7%D1



*تمااااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55335&highlight=%CD%E6%C7%D1
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45766&highlight=%CD%E6%C7%D1



*تمااااااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27136&highlight=%CD%E6%C7%D1
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6034&highlight=%CD%E6%C7%D1



*تمااااااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*لقد اعلنت قوات امن المنتدي القبض علي اي موضوع مكرر
> وذلك تحت قياده اللواء اركان حرب الشاويش دونا
> ومعها فريق كبير من رجال وبنات المنتدي
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههه
اسكت بقى ده شكل الجيش بتاعى هررررب وسابنى احارب لوحدى 
متعرفليش طريق جيش يكون قانون جديد  ههههههههه
ميرررسى يا عياد ما هو انت كمان ليك دور مهم تشكر عليه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120604&highlight=%c7%c8%e6%e4%c7+%ed%d3%ec
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57497&highlight=%c7%c8%e6%e4%c7+%ed%d3%ec
> 
> ...



*تم يا قمرررر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *دول مش مكررين يا دونا
> بس ممكن يدمجوا فى موسوعة واحدة
> شوفى كدة​*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14528&highlight=%c7%c8%e6%e4%c7+%ed%d3%ec
> ...


* دمجتهم يا قمررر *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120663&highlight=%dd%ed%e1%e3+
> %c7%e1%c7%e4%c8%c7+%df%c7%d1%c7%d3
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...d%ed%e1%e3+%c7%e1%c7%e4%c8%c7+%df%c7%d1%c7%d3



*تم الدمج و نقله للمحذوفات لانه فى مشكله*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> :big36:​



*من غير سورى :smil8:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72326&highlight=%CC%E3%ED%E1
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70950&highlight=%CC%E3%ED%E1



*تماااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109256&highlight=%cc%e3%ed%e1
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110569&highlight=%cc%e3%ed%e1
> ...



*مظبوط كلامك 
دمجتهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65772&highlight=%CC%E3%ED%E1
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112301&highlight=%CC%E3%ED%E1



*تمااااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113577
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64386
> ...



*تماااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *هههههههه ايه ده بجد طيب معلش يا دونا قوليلي كده انهي اقسام عشان مش عارفه*
> 
> *ومعلش بقي انا تعبتك بجد*
> 
> *بس خليهم لحد ما يجي دورهم هههههه*​



*هههههه لا يا حبيبتى هاتى اللى يقابلك وانا هتصرف *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=731695
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40658



*تمااام *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47106 ده اللي ادمج
> 
> وده لسه نازل انهارده
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122493



*تماااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> لـو العمر لحظه ... فأي لحظه تختار ؟
> كان العمر لحظات فيما تختار ؟             ‏
> اذا كان العمر لحظة !! فما هي اللحظة التي تناسبك ؟؟             ‏
> 
> ...



*احلى واجمد نشاط يا كوكى يا قمررررر :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62826&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93675&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE



*تماااااام يا مرموره يا قمررر:Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## max mike (22 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103412&highlight=%C7%E1%D4%E5%E6%C9





http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64615&highlight=%C7%E1%D4%E5%E6%C9



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35552&highlight=%C7%E1%D4%E5%E6%C9




http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27562&highlight=%C7%E1%D4%E5%E6%C9

*

مكرر 4 مرات*


----------



## max mike (22 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78423&highlight=%C7%E1%D4%E5%E6%C9



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57523&highlight=%C7%E1%D4%E5%E6%C9



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28837&highlight=%C7%E1%D4%E5%E6%C9




http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17413&highlight=%C7%E1%D4%E5%E6%C9



*برده مكرر 4 مرات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110857&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41752&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE



*تممممممم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15521&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28984&highlight=%C7%E1%DD%D1%C7%DE



*ميه ميه يا مرموره :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66449&highlight=%c7%cd%c7%d3%ed%d3
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94824&highlight=%c7%cd%c7%d3%ed%d3



*الظاهر دمجتهم قبل كده *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1142&highlight=%C7%CD%C7%D3%ED%D3
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111381&highlight=%C7%CD%C7%D3%ED%D3



*تماااام​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68081&highlight=%C7%CD%C7%D3%ED%D3
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7865&highlight=%C7%CD%C7%D3%ED%D3



*تمااااااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31612&highlight=%C7%CD%C7%D3%ED%D3
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13375&highlight=%C7%CD%C7%D3%ED%D3



*تمااااااام​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13313&highlight=%c7%cd%c7%d3%ed%d3
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=116823&highlight=%cd%c8+%c7e1%e3%d1%c3%c9



*تم الدمج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90494&highlight=%cd%c8+%c7%e1%e3%d1%c3%c9
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115800&highlight=%cd%c8+%c7%e1%e3%d1%c3%c9



*احلى نشاط يا مرموره بجد *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86064&highlight=%cf%e3%ed%c7%e4%c9
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38654&highlight=%cf%e3%ed%c7%e4%c9
> 
> مكرر



*ميه ميه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> ده فيلم القديسة دميانة
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2437&highlight=%cf%e3%ed%c7%e4%c9
> 
> ...



*ميه ميه يا قمرررر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121196&highlight=%C7%E4%C7+%D3%ED%E3%E6%E4
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4416&highlight=%C7%E4%C7+%D3%ED%E3%E6%E4
> 
> فيلم القديسة انا سيمون



*تماااااااااام​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *ظهور عجائبي للقديس مار جرجس فوق الكنيسة    (فيديو)
> 
> 
> ظهور عجائبي للقديس مار جرجس فوق الكنيسة (فيديو)
> ...



*ميه ميه يا مستر كيوبيد *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ودوووول*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32218
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1872128​



*تمااااااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> حصريا :فليم الانبا كاراس السائح بمساحة 160 ميجا  علي اكثر من سرفر ارجو التثبت
> 
> قصة حياة الانبا كاراس+كتاب لانباكاراس وعمل لله  مع أبنائه أعداد أبناء كنيسة القديس الانبا كاراس
> 
> ...



*احلى نشاااااااط بجد *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122732
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23790



*تمااااااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121976
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1830262
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1861410



*ميه ميه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1488408
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36621



*تمااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=847404



*اوووووك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2137
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74255&page=2



*تمممممممممام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=513695
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5525



*تممممممم*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82809&highlight=%C7%E1%C8%CD%D1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87077&highlight=%C7%E1%C8%CD%D1


----------



## marmora jesus (22 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58512&highlight=%C7%E1%C8%CD%D1


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64077&highlight=%C7%E1%C8%CD%D1


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122872&highlight=%C7%E1%C8%CD%D1


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18155&highlight=%C7%E1%C8%CD%D1


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29654&highlight=%C7%E1%C8%CD%D1


----------



## marmora jesus (22 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35789&highlight=%C7%E1%C8%CD%D1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48610&highlight=%C7%E1%C8%CD%D1


----------



## marmora jesus (22 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40772&highlight=%C7%E1%C8%CD%D1

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23045&highlight=%C7%E1%C8%CD%D1


----------



## marmora jesus (22 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81267&highlight=%C7%E1%C8%CD%D1


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21576&highlight=%C7%E1%C8%CD%D1


----------



## marmora jesus (23 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123199


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72552&highlight=%C7%E1%C8%CD%D1


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119047

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=30


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=515706
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1056742



*تمااااااااااام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3708
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68604





dodoz قال:


> *وده كمان معاهم*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=217106



*تممممممممم​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123448

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123442

دونا دول نفس التهنئة


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1902922#post1902922

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1902926#post1902926


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121951


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1904226#post1904226


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 فبراير 2010)

القديس فيلوثيؤس

القديس الجليل فيلوثاؤس

سيرة القديس الشهيد فيلوثاؤس 			‏

سيرة القديس الشهيد فيلوثاؤس


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122372

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123742


----------



## marmora jesus (26 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123679&highlight=%DA%E4%E6%C7%E4


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100531&highlight=%DA%E4%E6%C7%E4


----------



## marmora jesus (26 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65589&highlight=%DA%E4%E6%C7%E4



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123915&highlight=%DA%E4%E6%C7%E4


----------



## marmora jesus (26 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93412&highlight=%DA%E4%E6%C7%E4


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122734&highlight=%DA%E4%E6%C7%E4


----------



## marmora jesus (26 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67798&highlight=%DA%E4%E6%C7%E4


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123954

بس واحد منهم في العام والتاني في الشبابيات بس نفس الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114502

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123162


دول يا دونا في الالعاب بس انتي قولتيلي اللي يقابلك هاتيه صح 

ههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7565

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99487

دول يا دونا قريبين من بعض


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121330

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120650


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=562

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95603


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23415

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121064


----------



## asmicheal (6 مارس 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=124833

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1920435


مع نفس الموضوع 
لعضو قديم 

لكن لا اجدلينكة


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1964967#post1964967 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1964953#post1964953

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1964967#post1964967


----------



## Coptic Man (17 مارس 2010)

تم التعامل مع كل المواضيع المكررة المسبق الاعلان عنها

شكرا للاخوة اللي قاموا بالمساعدة الجميلة دي

ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## روزي86 (25 مارس 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1982407#post1982407

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127265


----------



## روزي86 (26 مارس 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1984325#post1984325


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1984326#post1984326


----------



## روزي86 (27 مارس 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128122


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17377


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1988357#post1988357


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1988358#post1988358


----------



## dodoz (29 مارس 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40060
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1986196#post1986196

هيييه 
انا جبت دووول
بس هما هما نفس الموضوع بس فى قسمين مختلفين


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1995495#post1995495

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1995496#post1995496


----------



## روزي86 (1 أبريل 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128854

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1997444#post1997444


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14568

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25646

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1990099

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52588

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128540


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1999643#post1999643


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1999646#post1999646


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2012374#post2012374

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2012368#post2012368


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2010205

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127430


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1998028


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2012408#post2012408


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1598377


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2025128#post2025128


----------



## روزي86 (3 مايو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2071455#post2071455


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2071439#post2071439


----------



## روزي86 (5 مايو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2072475


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=389554

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2048826

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40205

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=643600


----------



## روزي86 (5 مايو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2076818#post2076818


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2076821#post2076821


----------



## روزي86 (6 مايو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127941


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30574&page=4


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11481


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133641


----------



## Mason (7 مايو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133882



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133197


----------



## kalimooo (8 مايو 2010)

القديم

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115510

الجديد

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122015&page=44


----------



## kalimooo (8 مايو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89937
القديم
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133331


الجديد


----------



## kalimooo (8 مايو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118264&highlight=%E6%C7%E1%CA%DE%E1%ED%E1

الموضوع القدي لميرنا
التانيين اختصار لدة




الجدد

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122645&highlight=%E6%C7%E1%CA%DE%E1%ED%E1

الجدد

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133727


----------



## kalimooo (8 مايو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51121&highlight=%E1%E1%E3%D3%C4%E6%E1%ED%E4


القديم




http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133580


----------



## kalimooo (8 مايو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122015&page=44

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133827


----------



## Coptic Man (8 مايو 2010)

تم التعامل مع كل المواضيع المكررة

شكرا لكل اخوتي عالمساعدة

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## kalimooo (8 مايو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115510&highlight=%E6+%D3%C7%C8%E5%C7

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133326


----------



## kalimooo (8 مايو 2010)

الاساسي القديم
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52604&highlight=%DD%CA%DE%D8%DD%E5%C7

الجديد

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132499


----------



## kalimooo (8 مايو 2010)

الاساسي هنااااااااااااا


الجديد هناااااااااااااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133569


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2091568#post2091568


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53139


----------



## dodoz (12 مايو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78643
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1251526


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16214
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100811


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2086240
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67006
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60306&page=3
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60511&page=26


----------



## dodoz (12 مايو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2092757
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52928&page=5
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=819703


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=131148

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2097701#post2097701


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128767
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134365


----------



## kalimooo (18 مايو 2010)

الاصلي

المكرر


----------



## Coptic Man (19 مايو 2010)

تم عمل اللازم مع المواضيع المكررة

شكرا اخوتي الاحباء علي المساعدة

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## روزي86 (22 مايو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2120441#post2120441


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2120411#post2120411


----------



## kalimooo (22 مايو 2010)

روزي نسيتي دة معاهم

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2120441#post2120441

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2120411#post2120411

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129837


----------



## روزي86 (22 مايو 2010)

ميرسي يا كليمو اوي علي المتابعه

انت عارف بقي النظر ضعف عندي هههههههههههه

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا اجمل كليمو


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136281


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136347


----------



## ام اسحاق (25 مايو 2010)

جميل جدان


----------



## dodoz (31 مايو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134768
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1876964


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136277


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=125547


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139358

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136271


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44845&highlight=%E6%C8%CD%CC%E3


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139617


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=135001&highlight=%C8%DC%E1%DE%DC%DC%ED%C7%E5


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140787

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31223


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140787
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31223





ناااااااايس همة ونشاط يا كليمو:010104~171:​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=124590


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141206


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123791



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141219


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=124590&highlight=%E1%C7+%CA%CF%ED%E4%E6%C7

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127886&highlight=%E1%C7+%CA%CF%ED%E4%E6%C7

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119930&highlight=%E1%C7+%CA%CF%ED%E4%E6%C7

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78579&highlight=%E1%C7+%CA%CF%ED%E4%E6%C7

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80411&highlight=%E1%C7+%CA%CF%ED%E4%E6%C7

انا قصتي كانت شبه القصة دي لكن بعد ما لاحظت انها مكررة كتير غيرت المحتوي بس بنفس المضمون والمعني
وللاسف برده طلع مكرر ومش قدرت احذفه لان كان في ناس ردت في الموضوع
وطبعا بقي مش من حقي اني احذفه
واللينكين اهم علشان يندمجوا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40962&highlight=%E1%C7+%CA%CF%ED%E4%E6%C7


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141206&highlight=%E1%C7+%CA%CF%ED%E4%E6%C7


عايزة اقول كلمة بسيطة مش مهم مين نزل الموضوع او مين كتب
المهم الاستفادة اللي توصل للناس ولينا احنا شخصيا قبل كل الناس
واكيد ده هدفنا من دخولنا المنتدي كلنا​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140585

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101077&highlight=%E6%E6%D6%DA%CA


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102290&highlight=%C7%E1%E4%D3%D1


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=131056&highlight=%C7%E1%E4%D3%D1




http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22508&highlight=%C7%E1%E4%D3%D1


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141664

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141664



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77443&highlight=%E1%E1%D5%DA%E6%C8%C7%CA


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136700


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63294


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95103&highlight=marmora+jesus

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117297&highlight=%C7%E1%C5%E4%CF%E5%C7%D4



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108313&highlight=%C7%E1%C5%E4%CF%E5%C7%D4


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136699

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47640&highlight=%DD%CA%D4%DF%D1%E4%EC


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يونيو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92720&highlight=%C7%E1%E4%D3%D1


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89952&highlight=%C7%E1%E4%D3%D1


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يونيو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122973&highlight=%C7%E1%E4%D3%D1


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134178&highlight=%C7%E1%E4%D3%D1


----------



## Coptic Man (3 يوليو 2010)

تم عمل اللازم مع المواضيع المكررة​ 
شكرا اخوتي الاحباء علي المساعدة

كليمو ورزي ومرمورا ودودز​ 
الرب يبارككم​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123605

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2225854#post2225854


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129874


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2227817#post2227817


----------



## Coptic Man (8 يوليو 2010)

تم التعامل مع المشاركات المكررة

ثانكس روزي علي التعاون

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

ميرسي ليك يا مينا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك​


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2165842

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2228382#post2228382


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15635

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66650


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102710

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84370


----------



## روزي86 (8 يوليو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37576

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87609

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2163833


----------



## dodoz (11 يوليو 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74958
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1661411

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28664
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85224


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65262


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145357


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2165842
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2228382#post2228382


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15635
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66650


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102710
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84370


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37576
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87609
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2163833


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2010)

dodoz قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74958
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1661411
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28664
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85224


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65262
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145357


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2010)

*بنتقدم بكل الشكر لكل من ساهم فى الحمله واهتم بيها 
وربنا يعوض كل من له تعب فى الخدمه
تغلق ​*


----------

